# Central locking problem.**fixed**!!!!



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

i think there is a problem with the central locking control unit (ive also seen it called the Comfort/Convenience ECU) since the roof drain trays were blocked and water got into the floor of the car.

Does anyone know where it is? ive read its under one of the seats? im guessing from my problem its the passenger one as thats the only side where the floor was wet.

if anyone knows where it is, it would be handy if you could let me know before i start ripping the car apart!! :lol:

cheers


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it's in the centre tunnel, close to the hand brake mate.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Central Locking Control Unit is behind the drivers seat (RHD) behind the plastic panelling.

See here
http://www.wak-tt.com/guides/ttr.pdf


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Cheers for the reply lads!!

Is it directly behind the drivers seat where the lower compartment is? What need to come out to get to it? (if you know that is, lol)
Seats?
Entire panel behind seats?
Does the Lower compartment cone out on it's own?

Sorry for all the questions, thanks for the help!! 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If it does turn out to be this at fault, I have a couple in stock so give me a shout by pm or if you would rather give me a bell on 07814 365147

Charlie


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> If it does turn out to be this at fault, I have a couple in stock so give me a shout by pm or if you would rather give me a bell on 07814 365147
> 
> Charlie


Quality!! Cheers for the heads up mate!! If needed I'll give you a shout! How much are they by the way? Or how much can you do them for? :mrgreen: also, do they need to be programed/configured?

Cheers


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Bttt for anymore info!! 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The below post briefly explains how to get to the unit



darkwolfe said:


> The convenience ECU is located between the seat and boot bulkheads, there are two ECU's there, one the roof and the other the convenience, the convenience is the one bolted to the boot bulkhead and has multiple connectors attached to it.
> 
> To access it there's a hatch on the parcel shelf where you can see it but it's tight to get at, you can also remove the carpets in the boot.
> 
> ...


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

^^^thanks alot for that mate!!!! Ive tried to get a proper look down where the parcel shelf is and fooook me that's tight!!!! Lol. Is it only accessible from in the cabin or can you get to it from dodgy angles in the boot aswel, as in that quote it mentions stripping out the boot.

Thanks for all the help guys!!! 8) I'll be attacking it this weekend hopefully if the weather stays dry and update with progress.


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Had a bit of a play with the TT today, think i found the Central Locking Control unit/Comfort Ecu. By the looks of things, it seems fine. No signs of water marks at all. So im thinking its either a Faulty unit, or completely something else!! lol.

If one of the door actuators was faulty, would the central locking start playing up? Just trying to get ideas now for more investigating!! any helps appreciated guys!!!

in the meantime, im trying to get hold of a old mate i know that works at Audi, to see if he can run the car in and connect it up to their diagnostic computer, as the £150 an hour charge is quite steep, especially if theres a chance of an apprentice working on the car!!!

anyways, heres a few pics i took, was pretty easy to get to tbh, took some of the Control Unit just incase you guys see something i dont, or know what pins i can connect via a multimeter to find out if there is an internal short circuit. cheers


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Monday morning bump to see if anyones got any ideas, or knows how to test the unit?

Cheers 8)


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

dont suppose i can be a bit cheeky and ask if anyone has a spare unit i can borrow to plug in to see if it is this unit at fault? A mate of mine will be able to re code it to the car for us to test the central locking. As i dont want to be spending money on things i dont need to. there will be some beer tokens involved!! 

all the helps appreciated peeps!!!


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Weekend bump for any help/advice!!!


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are any control units under the passenger side carpet on the TT roadster?

Cheers.


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Bttt 8)

Charlie, I'll be finding out this weekend if it's a control unit I'll be needing, so you might be getting a pm with details, lol. Cheers :wink:


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

where u from mate someone should be able to vagcom it for you?


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

bobbobb said:


> where u from mate someone should be able to vagcom it for you?


Hey mate, I'm in London! Hopefully this Saturday a mate that works at Audi will be running the car in to have a look at it! If he can't I'll be on the search for someone with vagcom in exchange for money and beer!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Problem seems to be sorted!!!  finally!!!!!!!!

a mate at audi had a look, and 45 minutes later it was sorted, central locking working!!

The control unit lost its coding and was completely blank. and as i said before no signs of water damage! So he disconnected it, disconnected the battery, let everything shut down for 10-15 minutes. Plugged it back in, and recoded the control unit. The remote batteries i got from euro car parts were the wrong ones supplied, i had a feeling they were wrong as they were slighty thinner but the guy at the counter was ademant they were the right ones. so he changed the batteries aswel :lol: . Re coded they keys, and all is good!!!! thank fooook for that!!!! 8)

also done a scan of all ECUs, and everything is good. No faults anywhere!! (touch wood lol).

cheers for all the help!!! If the Mods want to use the pics as a sticky for the whereabouts of the Central locking Control unit/Comfort ECU and how to get at it, what to strip etc go for it!! hopefully it will help someone out!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Good result buddy, I haven't heard of a unit losing its code before - that is particularly random 

Charlie


----------



## BlackBlur (Mar 29, 2010)

good lord... i hope you cleaned those carpets before you put that seat back in!! :roll:


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Good result buddy, I haven't heard of a unit losing its code before - that is particularly random
> 
> Charlie


cheers mate!!! 8) i was waiting for him to tell me its a control unit so i could fire a pm over to you!!! lol :lol: Just like anything electrical, it has a mind of its own sometimes, ive known a fair few control units to randomly lose their coding, but that was on french cars, cant really compare the 2. He also said hes had a few Audis/VWs of all models randomly lose coding and go to sleep, but not very often.

cheers for the heads up on the parts anyways mate!! 8)


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

BlackBlur said:


> good lord... i hope you cleaned those carpets before you put that seat back in!! :roll:


is that all you could bring to the thread :roll: good one...great technical ability!!


----------



## BrandonSS (May 23, 2011)

sorry to bump such an old thread. But I'm having the same problems with a Roadster I just picked up. I bought it with these issues (it was a great deal).

After reading this I had to post:


> a mate at audi had a look, and 45 minutes later it was sorted, central locking working!!
> 
> The control unit lost its coding and was completely blank. and as i said before no signs of water damage! So he disconnected it, disconnected the battery, let everything shut down for 10-15 minutes. Plugged it back in, and recoded the control unit. The remote batteries i got from euro car parts were the wrong ones supplied, i had a feeling they were wrong as they were slighty thinner but the guy at the counter was ademant they were the right ones. so he changed the batteries aswel :lol: . Re coded they keys, and all is good!!!! thank fooook for that!!!! 8)
> 
> ...


My CLM doesnt physically look water damaged. The car sat without a battery for a few days as the previous owner was replacing the battery and alternator. So perhaps it went blank while this was being done?

Can Vag Com trouble shoot this and can it repair this? Anyone have a walk through or how to do so if it, in fact, can accomplish this?

My symptoms:

1. No locks functioning
2. No electric operated top
3. No overhead lights
4. Brake light stays on dimly
5. No keyless entry
6. No gas door 
7. No buttons in the console function
8. No trunk pop

Thanks fellas!


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

NIce info , so can you get to it by just removing the panel behind drivers seat ? I see you have removed both sides ?


----------



## rm cya (May 9, 2010)

cabbie-uk said:


> NIce info , so can you get to it by just removing the panel behind drivers seat ? I see you have removed both sides ?


i removed both sides because i didnt know if id be able to reach it or exactly where it was at first, then i saw it through the parcel shelf,lol.

but yeah, you can get to it by just removing the drivers side panel. theres 2 10mm nuts holding it in place, you can get to these from either up top or underneath.



BrandonSS said:


> sorry to bump such an old thread. But I'm having the same problems with a Roadster I just picked up. I bought it with these issues (it was a great deal).
> My CLM doesnt physically look water damaged. The car sat without a battery for a few days as the previous owner was replacing the battery and alternator. So perhaps it went blank while this was being done?
> 
> Can Vag Com trouble shoot this and can it repair this? Anyone have a walk through or how to do so if it, in fact, can accomplish this?
> ...


yeah you should be able to VagCom it. try that before replacing any parts.


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

CHeers mate . GLad you got yours sorted .


----------



## jonnykage (Jul 11, 2012)

hi everyone im new to this site, could someone please point me in the wright direction as im looking for a audi tt comfort ecu 8n7962267 c


----------



## Ad0911 (Jun 24, 2017)

rm cya said:


> Had a bit of a play with the TT today, think i found the Central Locking Control unit/Comfort Ecu. By the looks of things, it seems fine. No signs of water marks at all. So im thinking its either a Faulty unit, or completely something else!! lol.
> 
> If one of the door actuators was faulty, would the central locking start playing up? Just trying to get ideas now for more investigating!! any helps appreciated guys!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this subject up again but I was just wondering, did you take the control unit out from the top or through the bulkhead behind the seat? I see pictures of both. And how is it fixed to the frame?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Its a lot easier to remove it from through the parcel shelf. Its held on by two nuts I think. Not much room in there.


----------

